# Floaters tomorrow....



## Dfennen29 (Feb 3, 2013)

.....maybe. Going to make the decision tomorrow morning. If 42019 is reporting decent seas at the 08:50 report going to head to the floaters at noon from Freeport if I can get a crew together. Room for two or three to make a total of three or four. Forecast models are not aligning like I like them to, thus the wait and see approach. Expenses will be less than 200 per head.


----------

